# PPS and printer port



## jdeitch (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been trying to use the printer port to obtain a PPS signal.  I have recompiled the kernel with:


```
device pps
options PPS_SYNC
```

to create the pps0 device.  I have disabled all other devices, plip, ppi, lpt.  I have set the port type to standard, ECP, EPP, ECP+EPP in the BIOS.  I know the ACK pin is being strobed because using a windows parallel port monitoring program I can see the state change.  I tried monitoring pin 14 but never see the signal echoed out.  I am sure there is something I am missing but I have run out of ideas.

I am using FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE amd64 architecture and an MSI G31TM-P35 motherboard.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Ben (Feb 5, 2011)

The MSI G31TM-P35 has a parallel port?

But another question as I am going to buy the same board: does the network work? What will be the device name?

Thanks.


----------



## jdeitch (Feb 5, 2011)

Ben said:
			
		

> The MSI G31TM-P35 has a parallel port?
> 
> But another question as I am going to buy the same board: does the network work? What will be the device name?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, it is an onboard 25 pin header.  You need to buy an adapter cable to run it out the back.  The network works great.  It is re0.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 5, 2011)

It's worth checking the polarity on the cable.  Pin 1 is on the connector is on the opposite side from the nearby fan connector.  If the cable was plugged in backwards, or wired backwards, that line would be connected to the Select line.


----------



## jdeitch (Feb 6, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> It's worth checking the polarity on the cable.  Pin 1 is on the connector is on the opposite side from the nearby fan connector.  If the cable was plugged in backwards, or wired backwards, that line would be connected to the Select line.



I know the cable is on the connector right and that I have the pulse applied to the ACK pin.  The windows program I talk about shows the S6 or ACK pin being strobed.


----------



## jdeitch (Feb 8, 2011)

*Solved - New motherboard*

Seems the MSI motherboard had / has issues.  Changed out to a Gigabyte G41M-ES2L and all is working as expected.

Jim


----------

